# Holy Men



## cmoreno85tx (Oct 21, 2008)

A new initiate returns home to his wife who is naturally curious to know what went on. The conversation goes something like this: 
     She) Well how'd it go ? 
     He) Very well - most interesting 
     She) What did go on ? 
     He) I'm not really sure if I can tell you about it. 
     She) Well is there anything you *can* tell me ? 
     He) Well it seems there are 3 classes of men in the Lodge  -walkers, talkers 
and Holy men. 
     She) What do they do - if you can tell me ? 
     He) The walkers walked me around the lodge. The Talkers talked to me and to the walkers as I was led around .... 
     She) And the Holy men ?  What of them ? 
     He) They seem to be a special class of men - all in dark blue and gold aprons and gauntlets. They just sit on the benches around the lodge with their heads in their hands chanting repeatedly - "Oh My God Oh My God !"


----------



## JTM (Oct 22, 2008)

that's a good one.  

found some more here:

http://www.calodges.org/no529/jokes.html



> There's a man, walking down the street at 1 in the  morning and he's very drunk.
> A policeman stops him and asks: Where are you  going in that condition?
> Man: II'mm on mmyy waayyy to a lectttuurre on FFreemmassonnrrry.
> Officer: Where can you possibly get a lecture on Freemasonry at this time  of night?
> Man: Frromm mmyy wifffe, wwhenn I gget homme!





> Q: How many Masons does it take to screw in a light bulb?
> A: Three. One to screw it in, one to read the minutes of the previous  light  bulb replacement, and one to sit on the sidelines and complain that this wasn't the way they USED to screw in light bulbs.


----------

